# New to this forum



## Paul Mat (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello every one new to this forum i am Paul and i am awaiting my next stage going from tablets to injection called Byetta or Victoza? not sure what to expect or even do any advice on this matter is greatly listened to


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hey Paul, welcome....................

Not clued up with tpye 2 as much as some on here but byetta and similar injections are too help with weight loss amongst other things.......

Hopefully it works out for you...................there are some side effects I think........


----------



## PhilT (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Paul, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul Mat said:


> Hello every one new to this forum i am Paul and i am awaiting my next stage going from tablets to injection called Byetta or Victoza? not sure what to expect or even do any advice on this matter is greatly listened to



Hi Paul, welcome to the forum  Have you been diagnosed long? We have quite a few members here on Byetta (see the Byetta Babes thread http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9445 for recent discussions). none that I am aware of are on Victoza, so if you do go on it, it would be interesting to hear of your experience.

Looking forward to hearing more from you!


----------



## Catwoman76 (Aug 25, 2010)

Paul Mat said:


> Hello every one new to this forum i am Paul and i am awaiting my next stage going from tablets to injection called Byetta or Victoza? not sure what to expect or even do any advice on this matter is greatly listened to



Welcome to the forum Paul. You will get lots of advice,help and support from other type 2's. best wishes Sheena


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Paul,

A big welcome to the forum.

How long have you been diagnosed and how has your progress been so far? 

Andy "Turns the bright light off" HB


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Paul.

Welcome in. I'm another type 1 I'm afraid. Good luck with the injecting. It soon becomes the norm.

Rob


----------



## Steff (Aug 25, 2010)

hi paul and welcome


----------



## Paul Mat (Aug 26, 2010)

*thanks every one*

been diagnosed some 8 years now used to be diet and tablets but its going to change lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 26, 2010)

Paul Mat said:


> been diagnosed some 8 years now used to be diet and tablets but its going to change lol



This blog post might interest you, it's about Victoza and people's experiences with it:

http://www.diabetesmine.com/2010/08...ctory-over-diabetes-worth-the-discomfort.html


----------



## Paul Mat (Aug 26, 2010)

Northerner said:


> This blog post might interest you, it's about Victoza and people's experiences with it:
> 
> http://www.diabetesmine.com/2010/08...ctory-over-diabetes-worth-the-discomfort.html



tks i will check it out


----------

